# Shrimp, Scallops, and Home Cut Fries. (Ninja)



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2022)

*Shrimp, Scallops, and Home Cut Fries *(Ninja)



I figured it was time to see how the Ninja reacts to some Seafood.
I never did this before, because I like frying them in a Pan of butter.
So I decided to use the “Baking Pan” @ 390°, and put some melted Butter in too.

I made the Shrimp & Scallops first, then wiped out the Pan & put the Air Crisper Basket in.
Then I made the Fries to go with the Shrimp & Scallops.
In case you’re wondering—Those things mixed in with my Fries are the little ends from squaring the taters before cutting the Fries. They’re good too, as long as you cut them the same thickness as the Fries.
I also poured a little Melted Butter over the Seafood!!
These were Great, as everything else is, that comes from my Ninja.
However these will never compare to when I make Shrimp & Scallops “Pan-Fried in Butter".
The home-cut Fries were still Outstanding made in My Ninja!


Thanks for Looking!

Bear


Shrimp & Scallops and Melted Butter ready for my Ninja Baking Pan:








Into the Pan @390°, in My Ninja:







Flip them around a bit to get all sides:







Fries in the Air Fryer Basket:







All Done---Just Right:







Bear's Supper, with Melted Butter poured over the Shrimp & Scallops:


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2022)

Bearcarver
 . . . .The Ninja Master!

You are making me want to go out and get one of those Ninjas.

That looks like a great meal Bear,

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 23, 2022)

That's one great looking plate John, nice work! RAY


----------



## sandyut (Mar 23, 2022)

All the good things on one plate!  Looks great


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 23, 2022)

Looks great Bear!! Shrimp, scallops, and taters....what's not to love?

Robert


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 23, 2022)

You are definitely a Ninja black belt. Love me some scallops and shrimp...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Bearcarver
> . . . .The Ninja Master!
> 
> You are making me want to go out and get one of those Ninjas.
> ...




Thank You John!!
You would not be Disappointed!
I appreciate the Kind Words.

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 23, 2022)

Bear, nice "fish and chips"!  I would eat myself sick!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 23, 2022)

Nice work John. I'd tear that up!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 24, 2022)

Those fries look righteous John.  Shrimp and scallops look good.



BandCollector said:


> Bearcarver
> . . . .The Ninja Master!
> 
> You are making me want to go out and get one of those Ninjas.
> ...


That Ninja is the best thing I bought for the kitchen in a long time thanks to John.  It does everything very well.  I use it daily.  I thought I liked my old air fryer but this blows it away.  I did not have room for it but bought a kitchen cart to put it on.  Bed Bath and Beyond usually have 25% off coupons for signing up for email or text.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 24, 2022)

That looks great John.  You've managed to outdo yourself!  Great meal, another fantastic Ninja cook.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 24, 2022)

Can't go wrong with that meal bear, looks great


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> That's one great looking plate John, nice work! RAY



Thank You Ray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




sandyut said:


> All the good things on one plate!  Looks great



Thank You Sandy!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 24, 2022)

Thats got " I ate to much " written all over it . Looks great . 
My 360 gets used everyday . Starting to wonder how long it's got left .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Looks great Bear!! Shrimp, scallops, and taters....what's not to love?
> 
> Robert



Thank You Robert!!
And for the Like.

Bear




GonnaSmoke said:


> You are definitely a Ninja black belt. Love me some scallops and shrimp...



Thank You Charles!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 24, 2022)

The mother of 3 of our granddaughters, our daughter, was born tomorrow the 25th, 30+ years ago. She has requested shrimp and scallops, so...


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 24, 2022)

Those bays scallops looks really good mated with the shrimp John. I could eat a pile of those.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice! Looks incredible! You’re the Ninja Master!


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 24, 2022)

Another recipe for "Bears Ninja cookbook".

Sure looks good John.  

Like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Bear, nice "fish and chips"!  I would eat myself sick!



Thank You Civil !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




TNJAKE said:


> Nice work John. I'd tear that up!



Thank You Jake!!
Appreciate That !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Those fries look righteous John.  Shrimp and scallops look good.
> 
> 
> That Ninja is the best thing I bought for the kitchen in a long time thanks to John.  It does everything very well.  I use it daily.  I thought I liked my old air fryer but this blows it away.  I did not have room for it but bought a kitchen cart to put it on.  Bed Bath and Beyond usually have 25% off coupons for signing up for email or text.




Exactly, I thought the "360" did Great stuff.
It made some good food, but this one works much better, and this one doesn't seem like it's gonna fall apart any second.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 25, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Exactly, I thought the "360" did Great stuff.
> It made some good food, but this one works much better, and this one doesn't seem like it's gonna fall apart any second.
> 
> Bear


I been having a bad week and that bacon I smoked last Sunday still sitting there.  Guess it OK.  Hot smoked to 140.  I just did dogs and shoe string fries.  Those fries are so good in that Ninja!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Can't go wrong with that meal bear, looks great



Thank You Jim!!
And for the Like.

Bear




MJB05615 said:


> That looks great John.  You've managed to outdo yourself!  Great meal, another fantastic Ninja cook.
> 
> Thank You Mike!!
> The Ninja did all the work!
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Thats got " I ate to much " written all over it . Looks great .
> My 360 gets used everyday . Starting to wonder how long it's got left .




Thank You Rich!!
Yup I liked my 360 too, but it left oil pools under it the day after each cook, the digital lights were off more than they were on, and it seemed to be made very flimsy, compared to this Ninja.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 26, 2022)

Well I gotta say you nailed it John.  Great looking meal.
I love lots of butter on shrimp and scallops.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> The mother of 3 of our granddaughters, our daughter, was born tomorrow the 25th, 30+ years ago. She has requested shrimp and scallops, so...



Thank You Charles!!
I have to eat my Scallops & Shrimp alone, ever since Bear Jr moved out.

Bear




gmc2003 said:


> Those bays scallops looks really good mated with the shrimp John. I could eat a pile of those.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
These Scallops were Odd. Too small to be Sea, but a bit large for Bay.
The last Bay Scallops I got looked like Miniature Marshmallows.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Nice! Looks incredible! You’re the Ninja Master!
> View attachment 627034



Thank You Jed !!
LOL---Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Another recipe for "Bears Ninja cookbook".
> 
> Sure looks good John.
> 
> Like!




Thank You Jack!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 27, 2022)

Looks perfect John. !
Love some shrimp and scallops and those look delish !

Keith


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well I gotta say you nailed it John.  Great looking meal.
> I love lots of butter on shrimp and scallops.
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
In my younger days, I used to leave the bar late, and take a Baker's Dozen of "U-peel-ems" along home with me. Then I'd throw a few slices of butter in a bowl with them, and into the Nuke-U-Later they'd go. A minute or so later, instant Pretend Lobster Tail, for an after Midnight Snack!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Looks perfect John. !
> Love some shrimp and scallops and those look delish !
> 
> Keith




Thank You Keith !!
Yup, these are always Great, with melted Butter!!

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 28, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Jack!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear



I am in shrimp and scallop country.  The picture of the seafood swimming in butter absolutely spoke to me.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 28, 2022)

Great color on those spud sticks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Great color on those spud sticks!




Thank You Sven!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 29, 2022)

Man that Bear is living good

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2022)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man that Bear is living good
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.
And Good to see you again!

Bear


----------

